# How long does Cooperate take to  approve LOA ?



## Clementine (Feb 23, 2022)

I submited it weeks ago and I was told they needed additional information which I supplied and it got taken by them on Feb 18th according to LOA website... Says they need to make decision ?


Will it happen soon ?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 23, 2022)

Did you get any paperwork yet?








						Leave of Absence  for 3-4 weeks ?
					

I was told  I need to submit LOA since I will be gone for 3-4 weeks ? I left it on my ETLS Desk..   If it gets approved how do I come back to work once LOA is over ? Do I just ask them for shifts or do they start scheduling me again ?     Any help would be appreciated thank you all.    Sincerly...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## Clementine (Feb 23, 2022)

Yes Additional paper work was needed and I got told  on LOA site cooperate received additional paperwork on 18th of February and it says they still got decision to make...I was just wondering how long it will take them to make up minds ?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 23, 2022)

You need to call them & confirm that your store has done their side on paperwork. Don’t wait for them to tell you.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Feb 23, 2022)

Is this a personal or medical LOA? If it is personal, you don’t need to submit paperwork and your HR team can submit it within five minutes.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 24, 2022)

Frontlanegirl said:


> Is this a personal or medical LOA? If it is personal, you don’t need to submit paperwork and your HR team can submit it within five minutes.


The op has not said what type of loa they were taking.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Feb 24, 2022)

Important distinction between the two and how they are handled.


----------



## bymoonlight (Feb 24, 2022)

As someone who just dealt with this for medical leave (i'm not sure if that's what you're doing OP), the "decision made" will stay that way until your leave begins, at which point there is another step in the paperwork - essentially doctors confirming you had your surgery or whatever it might be for and then it usually takes another week or so for them to get back to you. Start to finish from paperwork submitted to my approval was about 40 days


----------



## Clementine (Feb 25, 2022)

its a Vacation LOA I plan to go to Europe for 3-4 weeks


----------



## MrT (Feb 25, 2022)

Good for you congrats and good luck


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 25, 2022)

Talk to your hr.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Feb 26, 2022)

Clementine said:


> its a Vacation LOA I plan to go to Europe for 3-4 weeks


There is no paperwork required. Talk to your HR ETL about going on an LOA and they can submit the request through Reed Group.


----------

